# Pat's BBQ Baked Beans



## shriv (Aug 6, 2009)

I have to share this recipe. You guys have helped me so much in learning to smoke stuff I wanted to share this with you. It is an awesome baked bean recipe. I would like to have someone else try it to see what they think. It's got some kick to it.
Shriv

*Pat's BBQ baked Beans*

3 cups dried Great Northern Beans


8 cups water


1 ¼ cups chopped onion


2 cups chipolte bbq sauce 


(use a hotter sauce if you like it spicier)


¾ cup packed brown sugar


¼ cup molasses


1 TBSP prepared mustard


½ tsp salt


¼ tsp course ground pepper


1/8 tsp garlic powder


2 cups pulled pork

Sort and wash beans. Place in a large ovenproof dutch oven. Cover with water to 2 inches above beans and bring to boil. Cook 2 minutes. Remove from heat; cover and let stand 1 hour. Drain beans and return to pan. Add 8 cups water and onion, bring to boil. Cover, reduce heat and simmer 2 hours or until beans are tender. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Drain bean mixture; return to pan. Add BBQ sauce and remaining ingredients; stir well. Cover and bake 1 hour. Add additional water as needed. 
You can soak over night and skip the first step of standing for 1 hour. I choose to smoke them for a few hours at 250 degrees and then finish in the oven if the beans aren’t as tender as I like depending on how the pork butt is coming along!


----------



## fire it up (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good recipe, especially with that chipotle BBQ sauce.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rivet (Aug 7, 2009)

Now that sounds pretty darn good~ thanks for the recipe!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe, it sounds real good...


----------



## got14u (Aug 7, 2009)

sounds real good....but where are the peppers...lol....


----------



## shriv (Aug 7, 2009)

You can add as many peppers as you want. Remember I'm up on the North Coast! The chipolte BBA sauce adds plenty of heat for us. Although aliithe red pepper never hurt anyone! 
Thanks,
shriv


----------



## smokeguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks good.  I'll have to give it a try next time but OMG I would have to at least have one strip of bacon in there too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I like the chipolte idea as well.


----------



## shriv (Aug 7, 2009)

I normally do throw it some ends and peices too!
shriv


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sound pretty good there shiv thanks for sharing. Thats what we do here is sharing.


----------

